# looking for recipe



## dcrnbrd (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a hard lemonade recipe? I am looking for a gallon recipe.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 30, 2008)

You could modify this one for a one gallon batch dcr



<UL>
<LI>1 lb Corn Sugar 
<LI>3 lbs. extra light DME 
<LI>6 Cans Lemonade frozen concentrate 
<LI>Wyeast 1056 American Ale yeast </LI>[/list]


Boil the sugar and malt in 2-1/2 gallons of water for 15 minutes. Cool and add the frozen concentrate and 3 gallons of water(OG:1.046) Pitch yeast.


----------

